# property preservation advice



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

i recently just started my own property preservation business,ive been doing the work for going on three years now. i finally branched out to do my own venture.my problem is i cant get any contracts. i have filled out numerous vendor apps. with various property management companies but still no business yet. ive been going about this same process for about 6 months. I need advice asap!!! can anyone give me any tips on how i can get business faster.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

B.Wil said:


> I need advice asap!!! can anyone give me any tips on how i can get business faster.


I'd be more thorough in your preparation for whatever you're doing. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

7 years ago we did work for some Nationals that had 4 and 5 companies already in the fold. That was just for one city or county. We had to fight tooth and nail for everything we got. Thru attrition and a willingness to go anywhere we hung on and climbed over the dead bodies to get where we are today.
The truth is that every out of work Tom with a mower, a mop and a camera is standing in line to do this work. You can fill out apps until your black in the face, but unless you get completely lucky, your just going to have to be patient, work hard and build your business slowly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

That's kinda what I figured but I was getting discouraged. So thanks 4 telling me bcus now that I've heard it from someone else in the biz just give me motivation 2 keep going


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

It is a very up and down business for sure. You could have nothing for a month the you'll get swamped with big roof jobs or like now initial grass cuts out the wazoo! Just hang in there and please PLEASE be smart about it. When we first started we were a subcontractor for a local company who got 40% of all work performed and in the end they went out of business and left owing us almost $10k. We only work with the big national companies now and couldn't be happier. Just don't bite off more than you can chew.

Curt S.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

good luck is all i can say


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> good luck is all i can say


If this was Facebook id "like" this. Lol


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

sunny if you only work for nationals come back next year and say your still happy,no wait give it 6 months


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunnybrook said:


> If this was Facebook id "like" this. Lol


It's called the "Thanks" button here. Bottom right corner of the posting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> sunny if you only work for nationals come back next year and say your still happy,no wait give it 6 months


I've been with 3 of them for 5 years now......couldn't be happier!


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Bwil, there are probably 10,000 other contractors also applying to the same companies for work. You'll have to set yourself apart, filling out an application on their website usually gets you no where. Get on the phone. Also take advantage of the fact you're in Indianapolis, there are companies always searching for vendors there; make sure they can find you. I use Google when I need to find something, I'm sure asset managers do as well.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

B.Wil just some advice on working with the nationals.


DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT use the texting short cuts for words that your postings here show. If you fill out PCRs and your other written reports that way I have a feeling your company won't be nearly as successful as you'd like it to be.
Texting with your kids is completely different than dealing with a nationwide company like most of these. Regionals are likely to be more careless...... they also pay a lot less.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> B.Wil just some advice on working with the nationals.
> 
> DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT use the texting short cuts for words that your postings here show. If you fill out PCRs and your other written reports that way I have a feeling your company won't be nearly as successful as you'd like it to be.
> Texting with your kids is completely different than dealing with a nationwide company like most of these. Regionals are likely to be more careless...... they also pay a lot less.


I thought I was talking on a forum not filling out PCRs! I thought I was asking advice from regular people not FAS! I didn't know that when asking advice on a forum talk site how I spelled my words mattered! Plus if I have the option to add a smiley face in my post!!!??? I really don't think texting short cuts matter here pal!! But yeh thanks for telling me not to fill out written reports and PCRs like that bcus I didn't kno that Duh!!!


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow. With that attitude you'd think people would be lining up around the block to give you work. The nationals are here, watching us. You can't escape having to be a professional.


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

B.Wil said:


> I thought I was talking on a forum not filling out PCRs! I thought I was asking advice from regular people not FAS! I didn't know that when asking advice on a forum talk site how I spelled my words mattered! Plus if I have the option to add a smiley face in my post!!!??? I really don't think texting short cuts matter here pal!! But yeh thanks for telling me not to fill out written reports and PCRs like that bcus I didn't kno that Duh!!!


oh your going to do just fine:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Wow. With that attitude you'd think people would be lining up around the block to give you work. The nationals are here, watching us. You can't escape having to be a professional.


Didn't know that so thanks for the warning


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

B.Wil said:


> I thought I was talking on a forum not filling out PCRs! I thought I was asking advice from regular people not FAS! I didn't know that when asking advice on a forum talk site how I spelled my words mattered! Plus if I have the option to add a smiley face in my post!!!??? I really don't think texting short cuts matter here pal!! But yeh thanks for telling me not to fill out written reports and PCRs like that bcus I didn't kno that Duh!!!










WOW.



You'll go far in the P&P business. You can't handle some very minor free advice. 
The nationals are going to looooooooooove your pocket book. Unwilling to learn how they want things done will mean they keep a whole lot of your hard earned money.



Good luck, you are going to need it!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> WOW.
> 
> You'll go far in the P&P business. You can't handle some very minor free advice.
> The nationals are going to looooooooooove your pocket book. Unwilling to learn how they want things done will mean they keep a whole lot of your hard earned money.
> ...


Thanks


----------

